# Where is the nearest Aldi/Lidl to Newry



## ULS (6 Jun 2009)

Thinking of heading up to Newry on Saturday does anyone know where the nearest Aldi or Lidl from Newry is?  Id prefer not to go further than maybe Banbridge.

Thanks
J


----------



## shesells (6 Jun 2009)

have you tried the store locator tools on their websites?

Incidentally I would avoid Newry anyway and go to Banbridge or even Sprucefield. Newry is over-run by shoppers going North and it's a scrum with empty shelves in too many shops.


----------



## gipimann (6 Jun 2009)

There's a Lidl in Newry itself, on the far side of the town from the Quays & Buttercrane shopping centres.  There's also one in Banbridge if you're venturing that far - it's in the main street as far as I recall.

There are no Aldi stores in N Ireland.


----------



## samanthajane (6 Jun 2009)

There is a lidl in banbridge. It's on the newry road, opposite the church. 

As shesells said it will be very busy on a saturday i'd leave early moring say 7.30-8.00 or leave later on in the afternoon, unless you want to have a look around the other shops as well. 

I shop on a monday so i dont have to worry about it been over-crowed or empty shelves. I remeber xmas shopping and never again the lines were all the way to the back of the shop on every check out, you couldn't even get up and down.


----------



## Fatphrog (6 Jun 2009)

The nearest Aldi is on the Newry road in Dundalk.


----------



## ULS (7 Jun 2009)

I didnt want to go too much further than banbridge how much further is enniskillen I was gonna head up early to miss the crowd and be home by lunchtime. Newry would take me 1 hour 15 mins?  Im thinking enniskillen would be another 35 mins maybe?


----------



## Fatphrog (7 Jun 2009)

Seriously, there's a lot of good free map websites on the internet.


----------

